# Hysterical .. Pet Muscovy Duck Nesting



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This is from a member on my Starlingtalk board .. totally hysterical!

Pet Muscovy Duck Nesting

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. That nest does not look comfortable at all!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Coco-Bean is a character and so are her care-takers! Watch this one...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiT8zW1FKKc&feature=related


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Perfect videos to watch on a cold snowy morning! That duck is a hoot!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Sounds and looks like this is a fun place to live - loved the rooster crowing in the background. I guess Lily is her Starling?

I really enjoyed this.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Sounds and looks like this is a fun place to live - loved the rooster crowing in the background. I guess Lily is her Starling?
> 
> I really enjoyed this.


I loved the Rooster crowing too. In the second video, there is even a glimpse of him.


----------

